# Thru-Axle Wrench



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

My new Felt VR5 is my first bike with thru-axles and I discovered right away that the multi-tool that I've been using on my road bikes doesn't have the 6mm hex key that's required to undo the axle nuts. I managed to dig out another mini-tool that does have a 6mm, but at its small size it seems just a little difficult to apply the 10Nm torque that they specify (verified it against a torque wrench).

I could probably get away with it in any case since I don't plan on getting any flats , or could just toss a regular-sized 6mm key into my seat bag, but I was wondering if anyone else had found something or is doing something to address this.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Your question is interesting since the bike I am looking to buy has thru-axles. Interested to see the responses on this one.


----------



## jeff400650 (Mar 29, 2014)

I just got my first thru-axle bike, and it has a cam lever similar to a regular quick release skewer. I figured they were all like that. FYI, it started making clicky creaking noises, and I had to tighten it more than I would have thought necessary to make it quiet.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Replace it with a thru axle that has a lever. :idea:


----------



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

cxwrench said:


> Replace it with a thru axle that has a lever. :idea:


The threads and all that are standard, then? Any 12mm axle of the correct width will do?


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

My Crux has TA front and rear and both have handles on them. No cam action or anything, literally just spin tight. Then you can pull the handle outward to reposition it where you want it and it snaps back in. Great design, I think made by DT Swiss? 

A friend of mine had some odd cam-lever'd TA's on his Raleigh and four of us couldn't figure out how to get it off when he got a flat mid ride. He had to get a ride back to his car because we couldn't change the tube. Ridiculous how difficult manufactures can make things.


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

rochrunner said:


> The threads and all that are standard, then? Any 12mm axle of the correct width will do?


No, there are several differrent thread pitches depending on whos system it is.


----------

